# National Drive 2009 photos



## Peggy Porter (Oct 15, 2009)

I have finished downloading all the photos my husband took at the drive- over 1500 of them!! I would like to invite everyone to enjoy them. They are in no particular order, so it will take some time for you to go through them. They are not copywrited, so feel free to download them, print them, use them on your website, whatever you like. I would appreciate a photo credit to Larry Porter, but other than that there are no restrictions. ENJOY!! http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n255/lo...20Drive%202009/

This is not a minis only event, but there were very many minis driving there: lots of singles, several pairs, a tandem, a hitch of four, you name it.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 15, 2009)

And the tandem was put together for the first time AT THE DRIVE, by two of your forum members.




I had such a blast it wasn't even funny. Thanks JLeonard for the loan of your horses and for bearing with me as we got them going!

Leia


----------



## jleonard (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures Peggy, they are wonderful! Please thank your husband for me again, he did a great job.

Leia, I think I may have had more fun with the tandem than you



It was such a blast


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 17, 2009)

They look like they did well.


----------



## Laura Leopard (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Leah,

Can you send me some pics you took of my boys too? ( Bishop and Logan) My e-mail is [email protected]

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 17, 2009)

Jess, I don't think it's possible to have more fun than I did. I rode that high all the way to the airport!

Laura, when I get them ready to go I sure will.



The ones of Bishop aren't as nice as I'd like since I was trotting along behind him on foot but the ones of Logan in the rain are priceless. *LOL*

Leia


----------



## Laura Leopard (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Leah.



hobbyhorse23 said:


> Jess, I don't think it's possible to have more fun than I did. I rode that high all the way to the airport!
> Laura, when I get them ready to go I sure will.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

